
The Unicode Blog: ICU Joins the Unicode Consortium - bpierre
http://blog.unicode.org/2016/05/icu-joins-unicode-consortium.html
======
srl295
Related: [https://multilingual.com/blogos/unicode-
icu/?utm_content=buf...](https://multilingual.com/blogos/unicode-
icu/?utm_content=bufferca267&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer)

